# 2 female chihuhuas



## arwensmommy (Jun 2, 2011)

Has anyone here had two female chi's live happily together and possibly love one another?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes  Plenty of people have females that get along just fine. I have 5 females and out of all of them, my alpha bitch does not like one of the other 4 girls. Everyone else gets along fine. Spayed bitches get along the best.


----------



## arwensmommy (Jun 2, 2011)

whew!! good to know, i was given a female puppy last night and my other female is being none to receptive, so i googled females living together and scared myself to death


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They will get over it, I promise  It just can take some time. My first girl took a bit to warm up when we got our first new puppy but now she gets along great with everyone. It may take a month or so before she fully forgives you for bringing another dog home but from the sounds of her behavior she would probably be doing the things she is doing to a boy puppy as well.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i have 2 girl chi's and 1 girl yorkie. they get along beautiful and love each other


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My 3 get along well. My littlest is crazy and likely annoys the other 2 but they still play well together. My gang is all spayed.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

yep my two are girls and they love eachother sooooooo much ( they havent always got on but ninja is fine with dollie now 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes!! I have 3 female chihuahuas and 1 female crested. All are spayed (or, will be in the next month or so. Though the last one doesn't go into heat anyway lol) and get along wonderfully. They just need to establish their order. It's normal for the "first" dog to take charge over the pack. Kahlua is certainly "above" the rest of ours as she was around first. But once the others accepted that there were no issues. Witha new pup, it's likely she's so young she hasn't quite "learned" the doggy ways of communication just yet... which may be why your adult isn't too keen on her because the pup isn't "getting" any of her signals. I hope that makes sense. As your new pup matures and starts learning how dogs communicate she will start to understand her signals better; and once she starts to *respect* them, its likely your other one will be able to relax.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Spaying helps considerably with the inter-bitch aggression. Some never lose their diva streak, but most girls seem to mellow out after spay. Just make sure to do it before her first heat and they should be fine.  Your pup still has growing up to do, like Kat said!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

six here...with no problems... they all sleep in any assortment of combinations. Not all are spayed, yet.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, Twiggy's not spayed and, now, neither is the puppy.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yup, I have 2 females that LOVE each other. They are best friends, it's freaking adorable. They are litter mates tho.. so not sure if that makes any difference. They did take a 3 week break from living together when from 7ish weeks to 11 weeks. They were both also spayed at 7 months.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Sure its possible.  I have 4 females. Our first female is spayed. She doesn't LOVE the other girls but will play with them ok. She doesn't like Maya a lot though. Mari...she is Maya's littermate & she HATES her. Neither are spayed. Maya will be. But they aren't typically kept together because of it. With that said Maya has terrible pack manners & I wonder if that has to do with the other girls not care for her. Lulu is still young (9mo) but she loves & gets along w/everyone. 

I have heard littermates are more apt to fight...after we'd gotten Maya of course. Haha


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah my litter mates fight a LOT... but it's always playing..


----------



## unicyclist (Jun 27, 2011)

Two females here, they were instantly good together. They have a good play fight, but never anything bad.


----------



## Squirrelflight (Nov 17, 2011)

I have found that when a puppy comes in the adults dont like them much until they stop being puppies... lol Poor Susu .. puppies just drive him nuts unless they are sleeping. But once the puppy hypers are gone everything is great.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Blondie87 said:


> Yeah my litter mates fight a LOT... but it's always playing..


Biiiiig difference between play fighting & fighting. LOL I even consider myself experienced as far as pack leadership goes...I know how to handle a LOT of issues & situations. I can let my girls mingle if I'm RIGHT there they are fine. But still, at the drop of a dime with no signal lasting more than a split second there can be a full on bitch fight that gets NASTY. If both girls were spayed we more than likely wouldn't have an issue so yeah...spayed pet females should be relatively easy to manage w/o issue. You have play fighting but that's normal & acceptable behavior.  I choose to have unspayed females at the moment. BUT...I know how to handle it & we've been w/o an issue for months & months. 

Anyway, just wanted to clarify the difference between fighting & play fighting. BIGGIE difference.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a female Chi and a female Chiweenie (also a male Chi) and with my girls it was love at first sight!! They are extremely close and if Im not around Heidi will always go to Hannah to cuddle up with and for reassurance. Also they walk on a lead coupler together and its so cute to watch Hannah turn around and lick Heidi's face whilst they are walking along, almost like she is checking that her baby sister is ok. 
I think they have only had one handbag fight in the 2 and a half years they have been together!! Unlike Adam who was an evil, bossy, bitchy little drama queen when Heidi came home and took way more time to come round!! So it goes to show it isnt always same sex dogs that have problems....its why I want another girl for number 4!!LOL


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

They will adjust. My three permanent females have adjusted to the rescues coming and in and out of their lives. Right now I have 5 females, and while they can get cranky, they are overall just fine.


----------

